# Cutting groove in cutting board



## Ken Brown (Oct 27, 2006)

Hoping someone has some ideas for me ... I make cutting boards that i sell a craft shows. I have one board that I built a jig for to cut a groove into the board. I get many requests for other sized boards with a similar groove. The problem is that I spent HOURS making the jig for this board. The time was well spent as I sell dozens of these boards. Ideally I would like to do this on many of my other boards but don't want to go through the hassle again.

Any creative ways that someone here knows of to do this? NONE of my boards are perfectly square... they all have round corners or are irregular. I use a pattern to route all of the boards so they are uniform in size and shape.

Thanks!

Ken Brown


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

Very Nice cutting board by the way. 

I think I would use a pin router (jig) once you have made one for a pattern.

Pin Router Jig,,a good and true 2 x 4 that would have a wooden dowel that would hang over the router bit but on dead center with the router bit in the router table, easy jig to use and make it would just clamp on the back of the router table and hold the round end 1/2" or bigger dowel in place,then just use some double sided carpet tape and stick it to the pattern and the blank stock, then drop the stock on the bit and drop the dowell down in the grove in the pattern. ( a spring on the dowel works great to keep the dowel in place and hold the stock down to the table top) note***you don't need alot of double sided carpet tape a small sq. in ea.corner of the pattern will do it.

You can find plans on the net to make one but you real don't need them most are over kill plans.
http://www.intarsia.net/e-book/pinrout.htm
Fac.made below ▼
http://www.veritastools.com/Products/Page.aspx?p=212
http://www.shopsmith.com/ownersite/catalog/rm_overarmpinrouter.htm

This is the one I use,not the same setup but it works the same way as a pin router.  (copy cat setup)

http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...-rockler-drill-press-milling-vise-router2.jpg

Bj


----------



## Grandadpjp (Jan 4, 2010)

So the pin router jig still requires a template anyhow; I'm working on the same problem, and I just today acquired the bearing, and the collar to hold it in place, to turn my bit into a self-guiding bit. Still need the template, but I have cut the template to guide my bit along one side and around the corner and half way along the next side. By resting the bit in the already cut groove I can reposition the jig for the next side and corner so that there is little or no evidence of the interruption.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

Just one of MANY things you can do with templates and brass guides..and a ski jig...

=====


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I love that cutting board Ken. In answer to your question, why not try using the router's edge guide like this:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Note the date on Ken's post

=====


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"Hi Harry

Note the date on Ken's post"
Ah, that's why they call you Hawkeye. I was just following the leader. What do you think of my suggestion Bob, it would just be a matter of ensuring the router remains perpendicular to the wood when going around a tight corner.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Ping/Pong
" my suggestion" it sucks hahahahahaha

Most can't use a edge guide  they are very tricky to use right, like they say keep it simple ...your glue up template is the best way I have seen,it's so fast and almost any one can made one and use them, with guides or bits with bearing on them,with a little blocks in the inside corners of the template they can come with many great designs and all with one bit..

ping/pong Harry

==




harrysin said:


> "Hi Harry
> 
> Note the date on Ken's post"
> Ah, that's why they call you Hawkeye. I was just following the leader. What do you think of my suggestion Bob, it would just be a matter of ensuring the router remains perpendicular to the wood when going around a tight corner.


----------

